

Nginx, the popular open-source Web server, goes commercial - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/nginx-the-popular-open-source-web-server-goes-commercial-7000019826/

======
kyrra
Previous discussion on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6255592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6255592)

